# Advise on Plant Food products



## RasmusAnd (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi,

I live in Denmark, and after extensive amounts of research, it's damn near impossible to find biostimulants and the like here - it just has not caught on here for homeowners. I'm following a lot of youtubers (Allyn, GCI Turf, Ryan Knorr, Grassdaddy etc) and suck up every piece of advice and I'm the market for products similar to N-EXT.
I can't get that here but I've come across a B2B supplier of Plant Food (https://www.plantfoodco.com/golf-professional-turf/) here that will sell to me as a private person as well.

They have a lot to choose from but I'm looking for 2-3 products that will help me improve my soil. I have been fertilizing with granulars and sprays for a while but I don't have any experience with micro-nutrients and biostimulants as such.

Does any of you have any experience with the Plant Food products or can you provide me with some tips based on that and/or the information on their website?

I have been looking at Adams Earth which seems to be a cocktail of a lot of good stuff. Do you agree? And what would you go for in terms of liquid airration (replacement for Air-8)?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Their adams earth and humic acid 70 look like good products to suit your needs. Their kelplant 1-0-1 looks more like an RGS type product.


----------



## RasmusAnd (Aug 29, 2018)

Sorry for the long response time but the Kelplant 1-0-1 does indeed look very interesting. Thanks for that tip.

Do you think the three products you mention will do the job in terms of liquid aeration?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

RasmusAnd said:


> Sorry for the long response time but the Kelplant 1-0-1 does indeed look very interesting. Thanks for that tip.
> 
> Do you think the three products you mention will do the job in terms of liquid aeration?


Not sure about the aeration part. They would be good to apply at the same time you put down fertilizer. As for aeration, I didn't see a product comparable to a GCF air8. They do have wetting agents but those need to be used often. Also, many of their wetting agents have a ph of 1 which may not be great unless you have a high ph soil. If you don't want to do a core aeration, then use a verticutter or dethatcher. Pick up one of their products with humates and kelp and apply it every time you fertilize. Try to have a thick stand of grass. Have you done a soil test? With a good soil setup, keep feeding the grass and hopefully those roots will be prolific and do your aeration for you. They will add organic matter as well and you should have many worms to help too. Not sure what else to suggest.


----------



## RasmusAnd (Aug 29, 2018)

It's all great advice - thanks!

Core aerators are not available for hire here. Only golf courses have them but they are huge.

I recently bought a verticutter myself, and my lawn is now recovering after having used that + overseeded and topdressed with a mixture of sand and compost two weeks ago. We just came out of the worst three month drought for +100 years, so after that and verticutting, I'm almost starting over with the lawn. But that's only good as I now have the chance to nurture it with some good seed and a good regimen.

I've ordered the Kelplant 1-0-1 plus some micronutrients. I've also done some research on wetting agents and as you say it doesn't sound like that is what I'm looking for.

I'll follow your guidance on feeding the lawn and supplement with humates and kelp and then see where that takes me.
I haven't done a soiltest but that is next on my to do list.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@RasmusAnd Something like this could be an option if you cant rent a machine. 300m^2 is not that big and your could do it in sections over a couple of days.

https://www.amazon.com/Yard-Butler-Dethatching-Aeration-ID-6C/dp/B00EOMCJD6


----------



## RasmusAnd (Aug 29, 2018)

g-man said:


> @RasmusAnd Something like this could be an option if you cant rent a machine. 300m^2 is not that big and your could do it in sections over a couple of days.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Yard-Butler-Dethatching-Aeration-ID-6C/dp/B00EOMCJD6


Thanks - I'm going to see how it goes without it but I'll keep it in the back of my head in case the need should arise.


----------

